# Will 370z nismo rims fit my 13 rogue



## Philco01 (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm looking to give my 2013 Rogue AWD, a wider stance I don't like how skinny the wheels and tires look and I found these rims from a 370z NISMO
19x9.5 +40 245-40-19 front , 19x10.5 +23 285-35-19 back and wanted to know if they would fit. Thanks Phil


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe you should buy a 370Z, but the simple answer for many reasons is no. You would be better off finding a larger tire and rim package that fits your rogue. 235 is probably the widest you can go, and you do not do staggered sizing on a fwd or awd vehicle. Just remember big tires might look cool but at the same time they will make your Rogue slower and handle worse. Will probably also see you replacing brakes, wheel bearings, and cv joints before their time. I won't speculate if it will affect your cvt transmission, but I do not think putting extra load on it is great


----------



## Philco01 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for your help I will look for something that is recommended for my car I was just hoping something like that would work


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.wheel-size.com/calc/?wh...45-19X8ET40&fcl=50mm&wcl=30mm&scl=50mm&sr=0mm

The above link should provide you with possible alternative sizes for tires and rims. What size is on yours now?

The original sizes for your 2013 are here

https://www.wheel-size.com/size/nissan/rogue/2013/


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just keep in mind, you would be adding a fair bit of expense and replacement tires will be more expensive, while not really enhancing the ride quality of your Rogue. Seeing its a 2013, spending the same amount or less on refreshing worn suspension components might not see you grin as much when looking at the Rogue, but would probably put a much bigger smile on your face while driving it.


----------

